# what size of Kong?



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

I am on a mad but the most fun shopping spree for pups arrival in 5 weeks and wondered what size of Kong I should buy and should I get more than one?

Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Get small and only get one. Time alone will tell if your pup likes kongs. Rufus is strictly a ball boy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I got Molly the extra small when we first got her cause she was only 3lbs. She sort of liked it for the first month I would put treats in it and put it in her crate. She never was a big fan though. We bought the kong treats that you put in it and she didn't like them. So the Kong ended up in the garbage.

Some dogs love them others don't I tried peanut butter in it and all sorts of things but she still didn't like it. If it's on my finger she loves it??


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh that's handy to know! Just assumed they were liked by all dogs. I'll get one small one and see how he goes. Hope he does like them though, think they are great for keeping them entertained if you go out! 

On a different note, how do you get your profile pic to show on your posts?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No idea about the pic but funny you should mention going out. We rarely have to leave Rufus alone but we went out to lunch yesterday and left him on a mat at the door with a large biscuit beside him. He went on a hunger strike and both were still there when we got home. After he greeted us enthusiastically he ate the biscuit.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Skipper had a kong. He would never chew on it though. Instead he would repeatedly pick it up and drop it until the treats fell out.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

To get a profile picture I go to User CP on the left hand side of the screen (under the user menu) You can see Forum Home , Cockapoo Gallery etc....the click on Edit profile picture once you click this click on custom profile picture then choose the "choose file" option open your picture and upload it and then click on "save changes" 

Not sure if this makes sense but that is how I put mine up maybe someone can explain better


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

That is what I've done, it is showing in my profile but not on my posts, can't understand??? I even figured out how to do the bit (can't remember what its called) that shows your pups age but can't seem to up load it? Oh well, never mind!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

When Max was tiny I bought him the medium sized puppy kong.....he loved it and lost it, so now he has the black extra strong larger one ( not the very large one) Max loves to chomp on them and has demolished the red one. He loves playing catch with them too. Need to buy another black one for Phoebe so Max can't ruin it. They had them yesterday in the garden. I had frozen them. They both loved them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

are you sure you clicked on save changes at the bottom?? We are such techie wizzards on her ha! NOT


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

He he, yeah about 4 times! Don't understand why it is showing in my profile ok, its not too big so no reason it shouldn't work!?


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

We originally bought the small and at 4 months bought a medium. Wish I had bought medium right from the start. Butters doesn't chew on the Kong much but he loves digging for his treats. He especially loves when we put yogurt or apple sauce and freeze it. For ease, I will also buy baby food in the tube like containers. I just squ eeze it in the Kong and top with a few treats. We will also add some treats or kibble in the bottom to seal the hole.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I just changed Molly's I went to User Cp Click on Edit Avatar.. Then you get 2 boxes make sure that in the first box there is no check mark in the "Do not use avatar box" In the second box check off (use custom avatar) Then choose file and open it and click on save changes. That is how I do it hope it works for you!


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Yay it worked! Thanks Renée, I thought it would have been profile pic, that's why it wasn't working! Just got to figure out the bit you all have at the bottom of your posts!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad it worked For the pita pata go to http://pitapata.com/ and put in your information. Then go to User CP and click on Edit Signature and paste the link there. You can play around with it. It took me a few tries when I did mine but eventually I got it


----------

